# Pigs Pigs everywhere!



## TiffanyM2505 (May 6, 2010)

So while doing a bit of scouting Sunday morning with my husband we walked up on about 8 mature hogs and 5 or 6 35lb piglets. Of course I noticed hog tracks in front of the area where we had parked the truck and that plus a bit of womens' intuition made me throw my .270 over my shoulder even though the hubs though I was being silly. Well HA! I tossed him my rifle and took cover in about chest high dog fennel (I was in a bright blue shirt and jeans!). He managed to stalk up to them about 10 yards away and then walked back out and got me. Needless to say, they didn't care about us one bit. Seems the only thing on their minds was making babies... hint hint. I told my husband to shoot momma cause it was more then obvious she was gonna have piglets in the future and so we ruined daddys day! My thing is I got a few photos last year late at night of a hog or two but thats about it. I guess I didn't realize how much wild bacon was running around out there! We went back that afternoon and then yesterday. Never did see them again although I know they are there. They were more tracks down by the pond. So anyone got any experience with hogs? I am about a sharp as a rusty nail when it comes to them and all I know is I want them GONE before they run my deer and turkeys off!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

You cant kill any deer anyway so you might as well shoot some hogs!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

We don't want them where we hunt, so it's shoot on sight. If we would've seen 8 mature and 6 piglets, then we would've done our best to shoot 8 mature and 6 piglets. JMO


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

Do a post search for some posts from Sawman, Frankwt, jspooney, etc. There are some recents threads and posts answering other members questions about killing bacon.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL Thanks Neo...have a great Day!

Hogs will not run your deer off, that is a myth, we have them feeding side by side. Deer season is too short, we hunt hogs all year long, besides they taste better! We tend to manage our herd of Hogs and you can kill about 70% each year, for continued population. We take no breeding sows, or ones with piglets and let the mature boars breed...just too much fun and year round hunting...I tend to get the most of my lease year round!

Have FUN!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

When I hog hunt, I carry an AR:2guns: with a full mag


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> LOL Thanks Neo...have a great Day!
> 
> Hogs will not run your deer off, that is a myth, we have them feeding side by side. Deer season is too short, we hunt hogs all year long, besides they taste better! We tend to manage our herd of Hogs and you can kill about 70% each year, for continued population. We take no breeding sows, or ones with piglets and let the mature boars breed...just too much fun and year round hunting...I tend to get the most of my lease year round!
> 
> Have FUN!



While hogs won't "run your deer off", they will absolutely decimate a piece of property. When I was stationed on Ft. Benning, there was actually a platoon of soldiers whose sole purpose was to trap and kill hogs because the hogs were causing so much damage to the ecosystem and training areas. They were called the hog eradication team. The base was also offering $40 a tail bounty on hogs. They eat and tear up everything, they are dirty, they pollute water sources, they carry disease, and they are non-native. I'm with Mr. Fish, shoot on sight!


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> LOL Thanks Neo...have a great Day!
> Have FUN!


Just trying to help a member find the answers.

On a side note, I will be willing to help anyone out with their hog problem.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are on private/club land......BLAST AWAY!!!! Management land, gotta check the regulations....


----------



## TiffanyM2505 (May 6, 2010)

They might be fun to hunt, but I guess I don't want them ruining the land for the other game that I really enjoy hunting. Plus, with the dry weather seems we have the only water source that hasn't dried for some distance. And they are more then leaving their mark on the land! Had my husband listened to me and had his rifle then we would have definitely put more then one on ice. I guess next time he won't laugh when I tell him I just have one of "those" feelings...lol


----------



## TiffanyM2505 (May 6, 2010)

Offshore-911 said:


> You cant kill any deer anyway so you might as well shoot some hogs!!




HA! Aren't you funny! I was just about to give you a piece of my mind when I was like wait a hot second that piss head looks familiar!!! So bite my ass!!! =)


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

I was wondering if you would figure it out.......I posted my deer on here earlier today...go check it out......if you need any lessons just let me know....


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

They have ruined our farm lands and are a pain to livestock. We have replaced more cattle trough water lines than I care to think about. Any crop we have planted has been raked over by hogs. We drop them on site and give the meat to a local group that feeds the homeless. This part of the country is going to be invaded to massive numbers soon. As soon as turkey season is over we put up feeders that only go off in the morning, to teach them into feeding then. seems like one of the big agricultural schools could figure out how to develop a feed that would contain birth control. Or make them sterile


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a FN/FAL .308 just for hogs. Gives me 21 rounds of hog grade Ambien at my fingertip.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Funny all these farmers complain about hogs but do they allow hunters that know what hog control is all about to come in and eradicate their problem???NO at least not in FL. Take a lesson from TX. They allowed the hog population to get out of control now even helicopters are being used and the farmers are paying for them. New remote control traps are being used, eradication is the rule not harvest of an animal. If you kill 70% of the population they will renew themselves in 1 year, you have to get them all!

How many remote control corral traps do they have on the farm? Night permits to allow eradicators to take the hogs out? There are no homeless centers in the country that allow feeding the homeless feral pork, deer yes but not pork, we are our own biggest problem!

We have advertised here, on the web, craigslist to handle the problem of crop destruction, got 2 calls in 2 years. You have to get ahead of the hogs, take entire sounders out and there are several professional companies that do this but the farmers would rather complain, lose crops and cost themselves $$ instead of paying for the service, I have little patience for people able to but not willing to help themselves.

YcantI, you are right, a hog feed to stop the birth cycle should be developed, dropped by planes over an entire area. In some areas of FL the deer are so over populated they destroy as much as the hogs do. Try it, 1 drop, 30,000 acres of the worst areas and see what happens...good idea! Then go in and kill what needs to be killed. I am IN!


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Anybody need help on hogs I could shoot a few....especially smoker sized pigs, that you can bet! I want to smoke a whole pig on my smoker, and that limits me to about a 4 footer, or quarters, or both! Share the proceeds with any host, and I have ran a smoker for some years. Talking about an apple cider brined pig smoked slow and low! 

FN with 21 rounds of pig Ambien, I like that one! I will borrow that one for sure!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

walked up to my shootig house monday to get a ladder and saw two sows and eight piglets than ran off and then came right back ,:thumbup: wish i had my rock river 308.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Supposedly, hogs are very sensitive to the smell of hog blood. They won't continue to come around if there is a strong blood smell. This is just what I have heard, nothing scientific. You could try it though. The best way is to shoot as many as you can and see if more come around.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I have a FN/FAL .308 just for hogs. Gives me 21 rounds of hog grade Ambien at my fingertip.


Sounds like a prescription for hogs that like to suck dirt!:thumbup:


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i cant argue with photo evidence but ive watched with my own 2 eyes, deer feeding at the feeder, then they see the hogs walking through the woods toward the feeder and they are gone! If your deer will hang out with the hogs and feed then thats good but the deer/hogs that i hunt do not feed together and its not the deer ever running the hogs away. its always hogs running the deer off. i personally do not want hogs around when im deer hunting. i enjoy hunting hogs but once deer season comes around im glad the hogs span out to hit other active feeders. the one good thing about hogs is they are amazing table fare!! enjoy the good eats!


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

there is nothing like a good piece of pork


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Except a good piece of.........well you know......

Deer where I have hunted have not liked to stay around them either.....I think they are too noisy/smelly for the deer to relax around them


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

*hogs*

What are the regs here in fl for hunting feral hogs? i did it in NM and no lic needed... I will gladly help you get rid of a few... love to fill the freezer... 




TiffanyM2505 said:


> They might be fun to hunt, but I guess I don't want them ruining the land for the other game that I really enjoy hunting. Plus, with the dry weather seems we have the only water source that hasn't dried for some distance. And they are more then leaving their mark on the land! Had my husband listened to me and had his rifle then we would have definitely put more then one on ice. I guess next time he won't laugh when I tell him I just have one of "those" feelings...lol


----------



## TiffanyM2505 (May 6, 2010)

If it is on private land you don't even need a license. Public land and Management areas are a different story. But on private land its a year round free for all with the landowners permission. You can even get a permit on private land to hunt them with lights at night if they are being a problem. 


Here is the FWC link that gives you a run down...
http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/mammals/land-mammals/wild-hog/


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yep, Tiffany, that is the permit I have on 2 parcels I hunt on. Of course if you use Night Vision, you can hunt at night on private land with NO permit or License!

Arbitrarily allowing non professionals to go on a farmers land to eradicate hogs is a legal nightmare(written permission, hold harmless, terms and conditions and such), the pros know what they are doing and we don't care the size of the hog for the smoker(LOL), safety is everything, it is very dangerous hunting at night with inexperienced folks...I will not do it!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

As stated... NO LIC. REQ. FOR PRIVATE LAND...
Any legal method of take... any firearm... any weapon type... over bait okay, dogs are legal too... 
No live transport without a Feral Swine Dealer Identification Card... And records kept.

Brent


----------



## TiffanyM2505 (May 6, 2010)

Oh I wouldn't do it either, easy way to get hurt or get someone hurt. If it was something we did it would just be my husband and myself with a firearm. But the land I hunt is my grandpas (about 160acres all to myself) and even during daylight hours we have had an issue with people on the land without permission. Last year I had someone come in mid-January and rip all the motors out of my feeders. Needless to say the hubs was over seas chasing Bin Laden at the time and I just didn't feel even safe enough to finish the season. It is people like that in places they have no business that inevitably make themselves a statistic ya know.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

wow. not cool... hope you guys have good luck this year... do you guys ever give perm. to hunt your land? if so how do we get in your graces... lol that is for hog only?


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

Me and 2 friends shot 128 hogs in 9 weekends here in Texas and they didn't appear to be decreasing in the least . Shoot everyone you see even if you aren't gonna clean them . Just when you think you got them all more show up . Maybe not tomorrow , but trust me they will be back .


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks to you and your hubby for your service. 
Pigs are fun to hunt, great to eat and very destructive. 
Sorry to hear about the a$$holes that destroyed your property and caused you to be concerned about your safety. They deserve to spend some time in a prison. 
Better luck with the feeders in the future and kill all the piggies you can - there will be more.
Jeff


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

You need to put a trail cam up and bust your anti-hunting feeder terrorists....


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> Yep, Tiffany, that is the permit I have on 2 parcels I hunt on. Of course if you use Night Vision, you can hunt at night on private land with NO permit or License!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank I didn't know that.
> ...


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

archer-1 said:


> Except a good piece of.........well you know......
> 
> Deer where I have hunted have not liked to stay around them either.....I think they are too noisy/smelly for the deer to relax around them


im an old man give me the pork


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bahahaha, I hear ya...


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Where I hunt in Northern part of Santa Rosa, the deer have grown use to having the unwanted intruders around the food plots. They will stomp their feet at the hogs, will run out sometimes when the hogs first appear, but then come back in and start feeding again. You can tell they do not like it at all... Leave the deer shoot the hogs,, great sausage...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

If the hogs are quiet on our lease the deer will stay on the plot with the hogs 20-30 yds away. If they are rowdy or a bunch of them come in the will leave or go 100 yds away, either way they are not confrontational w each other. We have made a shot, missed, looking for the hog we thought we shot and had the other hogs come right back out and feed 20-30' away with their piglets in tow. 

We probably have a couple hundred individual hogs and hunt them for meat. we also manage them as far as not killing lactating sows or mature sows and boars unless there is a trophy involved.


----------



## Mud Duck (Oct 7, 2011)

I hunt my family farm in south Al we had never seen any wild hogs before till last year. We used to see about 10-12 deer in this certian field every time someone sat there not now. The hogs showed up and the deer left. I have now declared War on Hogs Killem all which is impossible since they reproduce like Cockroaches.


----------



## shakenbake (Feb 21, 2011)

Shoot em all! A buddy and I tried to get after em over at Blackwater yesterday with no luck.


----------

